
Please Stop Writing So Much Code - dvt
https://dvt.name/2020/07/20/please-stop-writing-so-much-code/
======
forgotmypw17
It all stems from the same issue: Somewhere up the chain of command, someone
promised someone a hard or soft completion date on some feature, and now they
want other people to work together with them to meet that commitment, do or
die, or maybe do or I annoy you with questions on Slack and make you feel like
your financial support, for most people their comfortable existence, is under
threat, and the feature needs to be finished by the deadline.

Such is the nature of hierarchical software development (and hierarchical
structure in general), whether you call it waterfall or agile, it's the same.

If you do not want to work like this, then you have to find an alternative for
yourself, and it probably will not be a "career path", but something
individual, that you carve out just for yourself, based on your unique and
individual talents.

It's not easy, but it's fun and interesting. And you get to focus on quality,
and feel like you are doing good work, and some kind of fulfillment instead of
despair and emptiness and like everything you work on will be called "legacy"
in 1-12 months and retired and replaced with the next "new" project within 36.

